# USP Stainless Steel clutch lines & Metal slave cylinders now available for all S4's



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

From the beginning USP Motorsports has strived to bring the VW/Audi community race inspired products for the hardcore driver to the mild minded enthusiast. 
Our latest product release is no exception. We are pleased to announce our line of high performance stainless steel clutch lines and metal slave cylinders. Made from high quality aerospace 
and DOT approved materials this is a must have for any car with an upgraded clutch or for any person that wants to take control of their clutch. Solve your clutch 
disengagement problems and cut down your shift times. Installation is straight forward and can be performed in 1-2 hours. As an added feature all clutch 
lines are available with your choice of colored polymer sheathing
*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Product Specifications:*


High quality PTFE Teflon lined SS braided hose
Polymer sheathing in your choice of color
CAD designed CNC'D fittings
 pressure tested to 3000psi
 lifetime warranty
DOT APPROVED
*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

*Advantage *
This product eliminates your weak factory rubber clutch line with a high performance stainless steel line. When thinking of what this product will do, think brake lines. The infamous spongy brake pedal is associated with weak factory rubber brake lines. The same is true for clutch lines. When you step on the clutch pedal the clutch line accumulates hydraulic pressure to release the clutch pressure plate. When the factory rubber line deteriorates or when using an upgraded clutch, this becomes more noticeable. The result is often less than full disengagement of the clutch. This can result in premature clutch wear, slow shift times, or even missing gears. By changing out the rubber clutch line with a stainless steel braided line your are truly in control of your clutch.​*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

*Added features*
USP is also pleased to anounce our stainless steel clutch line with an upgraded metal slave cylinder. This removes the failure prone factory plastic slave cylinder with a much more reliable metal slave cylinder. At the same time the metal slave cylinder allows for full engagement and disengagement of the clutch. This will further enhance your control of your clutch. The metal slave cylinder also incorporates a metal bleeder screw now you don't have to worry about stripping the factory plastic one.​*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

*Pictures*


*Clutch line for use with the factory plastic slave cylinder*









* Clutch line installed with factory slave cylinder*










*Clutch line with metal slave cylinder*









*Metal slave and clutch line installed*









*Factory plastic vs. Metal slave cylinder*










*Colors available*










Clear (default)
Blue
Red
Black
Charcoal
Yellow
Green


*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Retail pricing:*
Stainless steel clutch line $95+ shipping
Stainless steel clutch line w/ metal slave cylinder $195+ shipping
$8 extra for colored sheathing on the lines.​
*Audizine Pre-Buy Special!*
As stated earlier these lines are currently in production and scheduled to ship by 6/24/2010. As an introductory offer we will be offering the following specials to the first 30 orders:
*Stainless steel clutch line $70+ shipping*Click Here to order, use coupon code "prebuy1" at checkout!
*Stainless steel clutch line w/ metal slave cylinder $155+ shipping*Click Here to order, use coupon code "prebuy" at checkout!
Colors $8 extra​**************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Some FAQs*

*What does this product do?*
The purpose of this product is to remove the weak rubber line that expands under pressure from the pressurized clutch hydraulic system and replace it with a stainless steel line that does not expand under pressure. 

*How does this product work?*
When you step on the clutch pedal, pressure is sent out of the master cylinder through the factory clutch line. From there, it goes into the slave cylinder which applies pressure to the clutch pressure plate, releasing the clamping load. The problem is that with an upgraded clutch, the clamping force on the pressure plate is increase resulting in more pressure required to disengage the clutch. With the factory hydraulic pressure let alone the increase in hydraulic pressure caused by an upgraded clutch, the line expands. As the line expands less pressure and energy is used to disengage the clutch, and more energy is wasted as the factory clutch line expands. The stainless steel line eliminates this because it does not expand under pressure.

*Where does this product install?*
This product replaces the clutch line which is located between the clutch master and slave cylinders. If you purchase the clutch line with metal slave cylinder, the metal slave cylinder replaces the factory plastic slave cylinder.

*How entailed is the installation of this product?*
Installation is straight forward and requires basic hand tools such as wrenches and sockets. The clutch system will also need to be bled after installation. Installation should take 1-2 hours.

*What warranty does this product have?*
The clutch lines carry a lifetime warranty and the metal slave cylinders have a 1 year warranty

*I have a few questions about this product. Who do I contact?*
Please contact [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

in stock and ready to ship


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Just installed mine! 


Install and bleeding was easier than the OEM plastic piece of junk. I'll post some driving impressions later this week, if I notice anything different from the stock cylinder.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Jurjen said:


> Just installed mine!
> 
> 
> Install and bleeding was easier than the OEM plastic piece of junk. I'll post some driving impressions later this week, if I notice anything different from the stock cylinder.


Glad to hear you like it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

in stock ready to ship


----------

